# Leopard Geckos?



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Okay, so after watching a billion videos on them, I've talked myself back into a Leo. Now, it is probably not going to happen (news for later... ^.^) but I'd like to perfect my shopping list and care "items". 

Habitat - Exo Terra Large Low - $125 (Sale!)
Exo Terra Large Low Terrarium, 36"x18"x12" | Petco Store

UTH - ZooMed ReptiTherm - $24.99 + Thermostat ($28.25)
https://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Rept...0002AQCL4/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

Substrate - I can't decide between tile and the ReptiCarpet. I adore the look of the Carpet, but don't want little gecko toes stuck in the loops.

No light, I know that.

Various water dishes/hides, moss for cool hide, grapevine, etc.

Now, what supplements? Feeders? Give me a run-down on food, please!  I'll add more stuff later.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

The tank and heater are what I use, at least I know the heater is for a 30-40 gallon size. The substrate I use is actually a mixture of coconut fiber and peat moss (for it's anti bacterial properties) seeing as how both are digestible and I've never had a problem with them and my gecko. I've heard tile is nice and easy to clean but make sure it's slate so that the heat is dispersed evenly and I would actually put reptile carpet underneath to keep the tile from breaking the glass.

Now as for supplements you're going to want to have a small dish of calcium in the enclosure at all times or at the bare minimum dust the gocko's food several times a week with it to prevent metabolic bone disease. A reptile multivitamin should also be dusted on it's food about once a week as well. As for what you should feed them is up to them really, it all depends on their liking. I feed mine a diet of crickets with the occasional super worm. Though I've heard of some having success with meal worms but mine never really cared for those. Wax worms can also be given as a treat but not often as they are low in nutrients and high in fat and geckos can easily become addicted to them. Their water should be treated with reptile water condition also.

You're also going to want to give whatever you're feeding your gecko gutload to up their nutrient value, I feed my crickets fluker's high calcium cricket diet in a small cup and keep a piece of sponge in another small cup that I keep wet for water. The crickets I keep in a critter creeper, not a cricket keeper as I've heard they can escape from those.

If you have anymore questions please feel free to ask! :3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I use carpet without problems. Never had them get stuck unless I was trying to take them out and they hook themselves in lol. But just like with a cat, all you do is gently unhook and it's all good to go. Slate will keep heat better typically but I prefer the carpet myself.

I was advised by a vet to not feed crickets as often. Crickets are primarily made up of Keratin and water. Water is good, but Keratin is not. Leo's need lots of calcium, we all know that, but did you know that having too much zinc (goes along with keratin) can offset the calcium? Too much zinc will inhibit the absorption of calcium and zinc is not excreted like calcium can be. There's no such thing as an overdose of calcium, all they do is just pee or poop it out without issue. It's better to use worms over crickets: mealworms, superworms (when they're older), calcium worms (also known as Phoenix worms or Black Soldier Fly Larvae), or Hornworms.

Crickets can still be fed, but there is a risk of a calcium deficiency if they aren't taking in enough. Even with dusting, the dust will go away within a day or so if they don't eat them right away. My vet also suggested that I use Emeraid (Repta-Boost is an over the counter one you can purchase. Emeraid is only through a vet) weekly or even more frequently than bugs. It has all the calcium they need plus all the balanced nutrition that Leo's need in particular. So I will suggest that you purchase Repta-Boost, this will also help the young one grow quicker and gain more calories that they wouldn't get otherwise. Weekly or twice weekly is my suggestion. Better to get them used to the syringe (I just hold it up to my Leo's mouths and they typically lick it out of the syringe) at a young age in case anything happens medically and they need to take medications.

I use rainbowmealworms.com for most of my mealworm and other buggie purchases. I go to PetCo sometimes when I run out or don't feel like ordering but they do point systems and such that you can build up and use on future purchases. They're nice and cheap and they're bugs are top quality!

You don't need a reptile water conditioner per se, Prime can be used without problem if you need it. I do add Calcium to my water for them since my well water has nothing in it and again, I'd rather they get all the calcium they can.

As for light, you can actually use light. My Leo's know the seasons and during winter, they don't like the light, but during the summer they're more active and for whatever reason, love to bask in the light. Totally not Leo behavior but my point is that, they're all different. It can be something you try to heat up the air a bit more if the room they're in will be chilly, or whatever. I do use a soft incandescent bulb if I do use the light.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I got the advice from leopard gecko breeders to use them as a staple, they're the same ones that told me to keep a dish of calcium in the enclosure because they can't have too much. But as for the crickets not being healthy they are when you gut load them because it increases nutrients they have while giving them nutrients they don't. But it is up to what they will and will not eat. Plus as I found out keeping meal worms in a dish is hard because they crawl out, that and they're quite carnivorous; Saw some take down a loose cricket once. 

OMG speaking of light, don't listen to pet store employees! The original gecko I looked at the woman who worked at the place wouldn't sell me it because I didn't have a basking spot......for a nocturnal gecko?! :frustrated:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Leo's aren't nocturnal, they're actually crepuscular  But yeah, that's silly of the pet store lady.

On the crickets, they still carry a ton of zinc in them though, that was the point of that. The zinc absorbs the calcium instead of letting the Leo absorb it and they cannot pass the zinc. Then becomes a calcium deficiency and they can end up dead. Variety will always be the best thing you can do though.

But I do agree on the calcium dish in the enclosure and being able to have all the calcium because they can't have too much, especially a female and especially in breeding season whether they have a male around or not.

thekenetic, have you tried hand feeding mealworms? I use my plant tongs to feed waxworms/hornworms/calcium worms when my leo's get them and they all eat from that, regardless of what the bug is. I know some leo's are picky, my leo's only ever turned their noses up to the phoenix worms (calcium worms/black soldier fly larvae), they eat all the others. They aren't super fond of the crickets though unless they're on the tongs.

On the note of mealworms escaping, I've only ever had that happen when too many were in a dish (around 20 for large worms).


----------

